
Microsoft completes GitHub acquisition - tallanvor
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2018/10/26/microsoft-completes-github-acquisition/
======
detaro
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18308787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18308787)

